# Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!



## Psydoc (3. Juni 2012)

*Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!*

hi leute,

ich hab vor kurzem hier nen thread erstellt weil ich mir ein notebook kaufen möchte. nun hab ich aber das entdeckt:

*Acer Aspire V3-571G-53214G50Makk*

ich würde ja sofort zuschlagen denn er hat für den preis echt alles! den neuen ivy bridge i5 von intel und nicht eine dieser angeblichen "neuen" GPU´s der 600er reihe von nvidia die in echt nur umgelabelt wurden sondern den echten kepler! zwar nur untere mittelklasse aber immerhin . 
nun hab ich aber so dermassen viel schlechtes die letzten tage über acer gelesen das ich wirklich derb verunsichert bin... weil mir bringt das ganze p/l verhältniss nichts wenn ich am ende nen schlecht verarbeiteten fehleranfälliges notebook hab wo ich mich mit unfähigem und unfreundlichen support rumärgern muss und dafür wären mir 600€ echt zuviel...

was meint ihr???

als alternative hätte ich was von asus und von asus bin ich bisher noch nie entäuscht worden. kostet zwar 650€ aber guckt selber mal:

*Asus K53 / X53SV-SX961V*

hat zwar nur ne 630m fermi karte aber dafür nen sandy bridge i7 4 kerner.

zum zocken hab ich ja meinen desktop rechner deswegen wäre des gar nich so wild das die gpu schlechter is.
wenn der acer von der allgemeinqualität stimmen würde dann wäre ich natürlich für den acer, wenn acer allerdings wirklich so grottenschlecht is wie ich gelesen habe dann natürlich für asus.

eine dritte alternative wäre der lenovo hier:

*Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 M556DGE*

ich würde mich über nen rat wirklich sehr freuen!


----------



## X-Treme1982 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!*

Ganz klar das Acer Aspire V3, aktuellste Technik, völlig ausreichender Prozessor, genau richtig für die GT640M. Mit Abstand der Leistungsstärkste und dazu noch am günstigsten. Ich denke dass mit dem Gerät ca. 12000 3DMark06 Punkte erreicht werden können, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Die beiden anderen schaffen nichtmal 10000 Punkte. Auch wenn Du mit dem Notebook nicht zocken willst, würde ich mich trotzdem für das Acer V3 entscheiden.


----------



## ReaCT (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!*



X-Treme1982 schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du mit dem Notebook nicht zocken willst, würde ich mich trotzdem für das Acer V3 entscheiden.


 
Wenn du nicht zocken willst, auf was kommt es dann an? Dann ist das eine ganz falsche Geräteklasse und du sollstest z.B. beim Acer M5 vorbeischauen. Für Nicht zocken einen so leistungsfähigen Laptop zu kaufen ( Test's gelesen? Vllt taktet er unter Last herunter) ist verschwendung.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!*

Ich habe hier im Forum auch oft gelesen, dass Acer keine gute Verarbeitung haben. Ich nutze seit Jahren (und dementsprechend bereits in die Jahre gekommenen) Acer TravelMate und bin sehr zufrieden und würde wieder einen Acer kaufen. Allerdings kann sich in der zwischenzeit viel geändert haben und die TravelMates sind oft hochwertiger als die Aspires.


----------



## pringles (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab nen aspire, ist halt dünnes Plastik und zwar nicht das schöne aber er hat saubere spaltmaße und hält normale Belastung aus, mehr würde ich zu dem Preis auch nicht verlangen^^


----------



## Psydoc (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3-571G (mit i5 Ivy Bridge und echtem Kepler 640m) für 600€?!?!*

danke für eure meinungen. der acer v3 hat halt für das geld einiges zu  bieten, wie gesagt, wenn ich sicher wüsste damit qualität zu kaufen wäre  die entscheidung gefallen...

@*ReaCT*

das ist vielleicht ein wenig falsch rübergekommen. ich will mit dem  notebook sicherlich mal zocken, z.b. wenn ich bei nem kollegen bin oder  so. das mir eine mittelklasse gpu reicht da ich auf meinem desktop pc  zocke war eher so gemeint das ich den desktop natürlich für high end  games und alles her nehmen kann und das notebook immernoch gut genug ist  um unterwegs auch mal was spielen zu können. das mit der konfig das es  schon ein i5-2 mit ner 540m-630m sein sollte ist also schon gut überlegt  und für meine zwecke nicht überdimensioniert. sonst würde natürlich ein  i3-2 mit intel HD ausreichen, das stimmt. wegen dem runtertakten bei  last habe ich mir auch gedanken gemacht und allein deswegen vielleicht  nen i5 anstatt nen i7 zu nehmen da die i5er wohl nicht so von dem  problem betroffen sind.

das gleiche asus modell nur mit i5 ist auch gut 50 euro billiger, hmm, ch kann mich nicht entscheiden...!


----------



## vium (5. Juni 2012)

Also bei Acer kaufst du nur die Hardware wenn du Qualität bei der Verarbeitung willst musst dich für eine andere Marke entscheiden... Irgendwo müssen die ja sparen um diese Preise rauszuhauen..


----------

